

An even better way to get a job working on mongodb - mschireson
http://maxschireson.com/2011/04/27/an-even-better-way-to-get-a-job-working-on-mongodb/

======
mschireson
The puzzle was fun, and I do expect to hire someone from out of that process,
but if you have the time and the background, this is even better.

